# €1 off Jacobs 'Why Not' Biscuit Bars



## Smashbox (4 Feb 2012)

Jacobs 'Why Not?' 6 pack biscuit bars, €1 off coupon

Valid until April 30th, 2012

[broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (4 Feb 2012)

Typically how much is a box/kilo before and after the €1 off?

I think biscuits are a waste of money and are bad for your health.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Feb 2012)

According to the Tesco website..

They are €2.79, now reduced to €2 until the 11th
http://www.tesco.ie/groceries/SpecialOffers/SpecialOfferDetail/Default.aspx?promoId=R29454749
Wonder if they would also take the coupon with this? €1 for 6 bars approx 17c per bar would be quite a nice price 
http://www.tesco.ie/groceries/SpecialOffers/SpecialOfferDetail/Default.aspx?promoId=R29454749


----------



## MB05 (4 Feb 2012)

They take the pigsback money off vouchers when things are on special. 

They had the big Persil Bio liquid on special for €10 2 weeks ago and I had a pigsback voucher for €2 off. They accepted my voucher no questions asked. 

It's not the first time I have used these vouchers with stuff that's already discounted and it's not limited to Tesco either. For the past few weeks I have used the pigsback 60c off JM&B white sliced pan in Superquinn where they already had it reduced to €1.30.


----------



## ajapale (4 Feb 2012)

Smashbox said:


> They are €2.79, now reduced to €2 until the 11th. Wonder if they would also take the coupon with this? €1 for 6 bars approx 17c per bar would be quite a nice price



Thanks for the info Smashbox

aj


----------



## Smashbox (7 Feb 2012)

Thanks for that MB05, even better offer so 

Welcome aj


----------



## SoylentGreen (7 Feb 2012)

Smashbox said:


> According to the Tesco website..
> 
> They are €2.79, now reduced to €2 until the 11th
> 
> Wonder if they would also take the coupon with this? €1 for 6 bars approx 17c per bar would be quite a nice price


 
I had a number of €2 off vouchers for a Ben and Jerrys 500ml tub of ice cream.  When they were half price in Tesco I ended up getting each tub for circa 80c.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Feb 2012)

Some say 'Can't be used in conjunction with any other offer' so I'm usually wary!


----------

